# Not sure of whether my husband is faithful..



## Christina231010 (Sep 18, 2012)

My husband is always at home accompanying me as I'm giving birth soon..but there always email that say he is a member of dating website or whatsoever.. He has a call in the middle of the night n he say is a old auntie..when I call back is a young girl voice.. So we quarrel and he explain.. I accept.. His action show me he care and dote this child.. But I'm so scared that he having one night stand or having affairs outside.. And just this thought make me so crazy and mad.. Can someone advise me..


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

get a keylogger installed on your computer, put a VAR where he gets calls, (usually the car) and check his phone records


----------



## Christina231010 (Sep 18, 2012)

He is not using computer..he is using iPhone..I try to check for his message and what apps and other but nothing.. When I ask him,he just reply saying is his friend using his name and create it..


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

does he sync his phone to itunes using a wire to the computer?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

another thing-


go to settings on his phone
then go to safari
then scroll down to advanced
and then website data

even if he clears his history on safari the sites will show up and you can see if he is visiting dating sites and such


----------



## Christina231010 (Sep 18, 2012)

He dont sync his phone at computer.. He will leave the history at the safari.. It's history of porn or erotic video.. He say I'm paranoid ..am I paranoid? But if I'm paranoid,maybe because there some thing he does make me feel that?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

then stick to putting a VAR under his car seat with velcro, if he is making dates and calls, he is most likely going to do it there


----------



## Christina231010 (Sep 18, 2012)

He don't have car..his license is being suspended till next year..he is working maybe he can use that time?i don.t know..


----------



## Mr.not.so.right (Aug 28, 2012)

Could be spam emails, I get them sometimes of dating sites which I never even knew existed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Christina231010 (Sep 18, 2012)

Okay thank you so much


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

I get emails from dating sites all the time. I have never used one.


----------



## Christina231010 (Sep 18, 2012)

But he has message from other girl and he say he wan be friend.. That girl from china! Omg I felt so frustrated and tired inside!


----------

